# Pure Dog Food



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Did anyone see Dragon's Den with a dog food presentation by Pure? I'm quite interested, what do you all think...anyone using it? 
http://www.purepetfood.co.uk/what-we-do


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

They're from Halifax Marion, although I didn't see it, if you contact them they'll send you a sample pack. If Molly likes it I've got a bag you can have x 

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=13065&highlight=Dehydrated+food


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

wilfiboy said:


> They're from Halifax Marion, although I didn't see it, if you contact them they'll send you a sample pack. If Molly likes it I've got a bag you can have x
> 
> http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=13065&highlight=Dehydrated+food


Who's Molly?? X


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I looked at practically everything when trying to sort Molls diet out after her pancreatitis but unfortunately it is too high in fat for her due to that and I ended up home cooking for her.

Chance eats a good quality dried food and I am happy with that for her at the moment. If I was looking to change I may consider it but the rehydrating would probably put me off to be honest as cooking for Molly is enough of a pain without adding extra complication.


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

I bought a full size bag straight away because it looked so good, but my two didn't like it and it was a bit of a faff soaking it, but I remember reading at the time there were quite a few dogs on here that loved it. I can't imagine changing from nutriment now always empty bowls. I saw an advert for the programme and forgot to watch it, did they get funding?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Poppy !!!!! I'm blaming my slip up on the jet lag lol x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I didn't realise the founders of Natural Instinct left the company and founded Nutriment! Have been doing some reading, they now deliver to us!


----------

